# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Noun Hotel (Campus Corner)

## Pete

This has been discussed elsewhere but it deserves its own thread.

Press release:

****************

NOUN HOTEL HOLDS GROUNDBREAKING CEREMONY
THURSDAY, APRIL 22 AT 11 A.M.

WHAT: NOUN Hotel will hold the official groundbreaking ceremony for the upcoming 92-room boutique hotel located on Campus Corner next to the University of Oklahoma on Thursday, April 22 beginning at 11 a.m.

During the ceremony, guests will hear from NOUN Hotel Managing Partner Scott Lambert, President/CEO of the Norman Chamber of Commerce Scott Martin, Cleveland County Commissioner District 1 Rod Cleveland, Visit Norman Executive Director Dan Schemm, and OConnells Irish Pub & Grille Owner Jeff Stewart. Among those in attendance will be partners and consultants on the project, community and business leaders from across the state of Oklahoma, University of Oklahoma students and professors, and members from key community organizations and associations.

The shovel ceremony officially breaking ground on the project will follow, and guests can stay afterward to celebrate with pizza from Volare Pizzeria and beverages.

Soon after the groundbreaking, construction will begin on the four-story boutique hotel at 542 South University Boulevard. When complete, the hotel will include 92 modern guest rooms, a 3,000 square-foot indoor/outdoor bar on the second floor, a 3,000 square-foot restaurant and bar, 3,800 square-foot meeting space, boardroom, and on-site parking. NOUN Hotel, located on Campus Corner, will be within walking distance of the University of Oklahoma and downtown Norman. Partners on the project and for this event include Gateway First Bank, Manhattan Construction, and GH2 Architects.

For more information on NOUN Hotel, please follow @nounhotel on Facebook and Instagram.


WHEN: Thursday, April 22 | 11 a.m.  noon CDT
10:3010:50 a.m.: Press arrival
11 a.m.: Groundbreaking ceremony begins
11-11:15 a.m.: Speakers:
Scott Martin, Norman Chamber of Commerce President/CEO
Rod Cleveland, Cleveland County Commissioner District 1
Dan Schemm, Visit Norman Executive Director
Jeff Stewart, OConnells Irish Pub & Grille Owner
Scott Lambert, NOUN Hotel Managing Partner
11:15 a.m.: Shovels break ground and photos
11:20 a.m.: Celebration


WHERE: 542 S. University Boulevard, Norman, OK 73069


ABOUT NOUN HOTEL
NOUN Hotel is a premier boutique hotel North of the University of Oklahoma opening in 2022. The four-story boutique hotel will feature 92 warm, modern guest rooms, a bar with both indoor and patio seating, an exciting new restaurant, 3,800-square-feet of meeting space and boardrooms, plus on-site parking to make visiting a breeze. NOUN Hotel, located on Campus Corner, will be within walking distance of the University of Oklahoma and downtown Norman, located at 542 South University Boulevard, Norman, OK 73069. For more information on NOUN Hotel, please follow @nounhotel on Facebook and Instagram.

----------


## BG918

This is great news for Norman and Campus Corner.  Hopefully this leads to a renaissance along the University Blvd corridor.  It looks like it is also positioned so that the parking lot to the south can be redeveloped in the future.  

GH2 Architects has some other renderings on their website:





https://gh2.com/portfolio/NounHotel/NounHotel.html

----------


## DowntownMan

This hotel will be amazing (and probably expensive) for game days weekends. 
I feel this is something OU has needed on campus corner for a while

----------


## David

That is a lovely building, I hope the in-person results match the rendering.

----------


## dankrutka

Great news. Yeah, the parking lots between this hotel and President's house have always made sense to develop. It's just way too good of a location for surface parking. Looking forward to this hotel livening up this side of Campus Corner.

----------


## Brett

What I find funny about the rendering is that there are no luxury pick-up trucks as vehicles.

----------


## Pete



----------


## Plutonic Panda

Really happy this is moving forward. Pete are the other projects in CC dead? I believe there were two or three other high density proposals.

----------


## Pete

> Really happy this is moving forward. Pete are the other projects in CC dead? I believe there were two or three other high density proposals.


I'm not sure what you're referencing.

----------


## catcherinthewry

> I'm not sure what you're referencing.


There was at one time a multi-story project on the NW corner of Boyd and Dean's Row where the convenience store currently is.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I'm not sure what you're referencing.


It’s been awhile but there were at least two other proposals for mixed-use retail/residential, that were to be about 3+ stories. I saw several news articles about NIMBYs kicking up a fuss and then silence so I assumed they died but was wanting to know for sure. I’ll dig them up tomorrow on my computer as I’m on my mobile right now.

----------


## Pete

I walked all around Campus Corner yesterday and Noun was the only new construction.

----------


## dankrutka

> I walked all around Campus Corner yesterday and Noun was the only new construction.


I'd love to know the story behind Skinny Slim's Campus Corner location being 90% done for several years. I'd love to know the details? Have they been paying rent all this time? How can you get so close and not finish?

----------


## mattjank

> I'd love to know the story behind Skinny Slim's Campus Corner location being 90% done for several years. I'd love to know the details? Have they been paying rent all this time? How can you get so close and not finish?


Same. Every time I'm down there, I wish it were open for some Saturday morning Premiere League action. I've given up looking to see if its open, and have assumed it never will.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Same. Every time I'm down there, I wish it were open for some Saturday morning Premiere League action. I've given up looking to see if its open, and have assumed it never will.


I have some vague recollection that they were offered to open a place in a Colorado airport so they stopped to do that construction and never finished the Norman location. I could very well be wrong but for some reason that is has stuck in my head.

**EDit I was completely wrong (https://www.okctalk.com/showthread.p...t=skinny+slims)

"It seems Skinny Slim's has backed out of opening a the new location in Norman. They bought the old Fat Hedz gas station with the intention of splitting the space. One half was going to be a salon operated by a current GM and the other half was going to be Skinny Slim's. However, the management put in place for the salon fell through. Ownership decided to back off since the idea of operating a Skinny Slim's out of such a large place goes against their entire business model.

Nothing has been decided on what to do with the space quite yet. They already have a lease signed and are currently seeking other concepts. "

----------


## BG918

> It’s been awhile but there were at least two other proposals for mixed-use retail/residential, that were to be about 3+ stories. I saw several news articles about NIMBYs kicking up a fuss and then silence so I assumed they died but was wanting to know for sure. I’ll dig them up tomorrow on my computer as I’m on my mobile right now.


You’re thinking of 715 Asp which was a 5 story apartment building and 211 Boyd which I believe was a 6 story office building .  Both had ground floor retail space.  I was surprised the office proposal didn’t move forward, there isn’t very much office space available in CC

----------


## Plutonic Panda

^^ Yes I’m pretty sure those were the two so those are completely dead?

----------


## formerly405Tulsan

From what I can find, this lot is owned by first Presbyterian church. Do we know if they sold it, or are they going to be landlords?

----------


## Pete

> From what I can find, this lot is owned by first Presbyterian church. Do we know if they sold it, or are they going to be landlords?


My guess is that the hotel group is doing a long-term ground lease with the church.

----------


## UrbanNorman

> My guess is that the hotel group is doing a long-term ground lease with the church.


Correct.

----------


## BG918

I went by last week and it looks like they are getting close to topping out the steel framing.  This will be a great addition to Campus Corner.

----------


## Pete

From the Noun Facebook page:

----------


## Pete

They are starting to brick up (left side of photo):

----------


## Pete



----------


## HangryHippo

That brick is quite a bit darker. Ill reserve judgment until I can see it in person.

----------


## Pete

> That brick is quite a bit darker. I’ll reserve judgment until I can see it in person.


It's just my camera.  Not dark at all in person.

----------


## HangryHippo

> It's just my camera.  Not dark at all in person.


Great to know. And as always, thank you for the photos!

----------


## Pete

They are now taking reservations starting in August.

https://nounhotel.com/

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

Going to sell out quick for game days!

----------


## Pete

I bet it sells out for almost every day during the school year.

There are a million things happening on a large college campus and besides, tons of nearby restaurants and shops.  And parents coming to visit their kids.

I can't believe it's taken this long to build a hotel near campus.  I'll bet we'll see several more announced soon.

----------


## Mballard85

It's already sold out, there was a very long mailing list and it's gone for every home game this year. I'd bet it stays that way with a move to the SEC coming up, those teams travel and the matchups will be big draws for OU fans alike.

----------


## Pete

Just shows the demand.

More hotels could be built close to or on Main Street and still be within walking distance of the campus.

The Norman train station is also near Main.

----------


## Pete

Also, the university should consider building a hotel near the Duck Pond or even down by Lloyd Noble.

This reminds me so much of breakfast places in OKC...   Late to the party, then it started happening and suddenly there are a hundred places.

----------


## shawnw

noun.jpg

An imprecise exercise, but you could fit ~six of them along Imhoff and still have plenty of parking....

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

Tear down Lloyd noble and build a big hotel. Redo McCasland to host basketball games on campus again. So simple

----------


## shawnw

But... you don't even need that huge piece of land in its entirety for a hotel of any size...

----------


## dankrutka

> Tear down Lloyd noble and build a big hotel. Redo McCasland to host basketball games on campus again. So simple


You don't even have to tear down Lloyd Noble. I've long thought the only way to fix that surface parking desert is to build mixed use hotel and residential around Lloyd Noble on the surface parking.

But, yeah, I think the campus area could support 3-4 more hotels just like the Noun. I've never understood why this didn't happened much earlier.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> But... you don't even need that huge piece of land in its entirety for a hotel of any size...


It is currently used for free parking for students who take a shuttle. I wouldn't want to take that away. I had to pay like 300 bucks a year for parking when I went to OU.

----------


## shawnw

so you're saying demo lloyd noble but keep the parking?


edit sorry that wasn't you

----------


## Pete

There is lots of empty and underutilized land south of Lindsey.

They should work in a hotel as part of the new dorm reconstruction and help defray some of that cost.

It could also go to the spot currently occupied by the softball stadium, as they are hoping to build a new stadium soon.  Tons of options.

----------


## dankrutka

> It is currently used for free parking for students who take a shuttle. I wouldn't want to take that away. I had to pay like 300 bucks a year for parking when I went to OU.


There a million solutions to this problem, but keep these massive surface lots when there are better uses should not be one. An easy solution would be just to include parking garages in those developments. Make it available to commuting students at a discount or free.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Tear down Lloyd noble and build a big hotel. Redo McCasland to host basketball games on campus again. So simple


the field house is not and can not be big enough for OU basketball .   it is not a viable option

----------


## Pete



----------


## cinnamonjock

I've noticed they've already started advertising on social media

----------


## UrbanNorman

> I've noticed they've already started advertising on social media


Fairly certain every gameday weekend is sold out and at a hefty price per room. Shows the historically unmet demand, which will only increase when SEC comes to town.

----------


## BG918

Now if OU would build a garage to the north so those parking lots could be redeveloped..

----------


## Pete

> Now if OU would build a garage to the north so those parking lots could be redeveloped..


Same with the lots east of the stadium.

----------


## BG918

Is the hotel open yet?

----------


## Pete

> Is the hotel open yet?


It's supposed to be open for next weekend's OU home opener, and they have been working long hours to try and get everything done.

They are out there working today:

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

Sign on the outside says "Open Sept. 22nd"

----------


## onthestrip

Crazy that this project had to jump through so many hoops to satisfy NIMBYs. Looks great and fits in perfectly.

----------


## BG918

> Sign on the outside says "Open Sept. 22nd"


Hmm I wonder if there were any rooms already booked for the first couple home games

----------


## Pete

> Hmm I wonder if there were any rooms already booked for the first couple home games


I'm pretty sure they had taken bookings for the beginning of September, so I suspect they had to cancel a bunch for the first two home games.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

Based on what it looked like today when I passed by it still has some work to do. Unfortunate if they lose two home games.

----------


## Rover

> Crazy that this project had to jump through so many hoops to satisfy NIMBYs. Looks great and fits in perfectly.


What modifications did they have to make?

----------


## BG918

> Based on what it looked like today when I passed by it still has some work to do. Unfortunate if they lose two home games.


I bet the liquidated damages are really high for Manhattan Construction.

----------


## Pete

> I bet the liquidated damages are really high for Manhattan Construction.


There may have been supply chain issues.

Seems like that is still causing lots of delays, especially furniture and kitchen equipment.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

So today the sign was gone. They also took off all the outer fabric material and all the lights were on inside. Looked like furniture going in. I am guessing they are speeding this up.

----------


## OKCBayou

> I bet the liquidated damages are really high for Manhattan Construction.


Possibly, if it's their fault. Furniture and kitchen equipment could be an Owner provided item.

----------


## Pete

The construction fence is down and they are starting to landscape.

Looks like the outside is mostly complete.


I sure hope there are more, similar projects near campus because this place is going to stay booked.

----------


## Pete

Their booking site still shows an opening date of 9/22.

During the week, looks like their rates start at $199.  But home football game weekends require a 2-night minimum starting at $900/night.

----------


## chssooner

> Their booking site still shows an opening date of 9/22.
> 
> During the week, looks like their rates start at $199.  But home football game weekends require a 2-night minimum starting at $900/night.


With these rates, they won't stay busy for long. That's more than the Ritz Carlton would ever charge. Unless you get dinner with Venables, with those rates, I doubt this will be open long.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> With these rates, they won't stay busy for long. That's more than the Ritz Carlton would ever charge. Unless you get dinner with Venables, with those rates, I doubt this will be open long.


lol  they will sell out every weekend

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> lol  they will sell out every weekend


While I never stayed at one I’m pretty sure the Ritz in DTLA goes well north of $900 a night sometimes during special events.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> While I never stayed at one I’m pretty sure the Ritz in DTLA goes well north of $900 a night sometimes during special events.


waking distance at a nice hotel from any top 10 program football program is going to be very very expensive all over america ... and some have 3 night mins .

----------


## Pete

They will charge exactly what people will pay, and I'm quite sure there are tons of people who would pony up for football weekends.

They can easily adjust prices -- up and down -- as the market dictates because hotel rentals are so short-term.

They'll figure it out and I hope they get those rates and more.  Would encourage more of this type of development near or on campus and it's sorely needed.

----------


## dankrutka

Which begs the question why it took this long to get a hotel near campus and why 5 more aren't under construction right now?

----------


## dcsooner

> They will charge exactly what people will pay, and I'm quite sure there are tons of people who would pony up for football weekends.
> 
> They can easily adjust prices -- up and down -- as the market dictates because hotel rentals are so short-term.
> 
> They'll figure it out and I hope they get those rates and more.  Would encourage more of this type of development near or on campus and it's sorely needed.


Agree

----------


## cappa

There's also a suite available for $2000 a night on football weekends  :Eek:

----------


## Pete

> Which begs the question why it took this long to get a hotel near campus and why 5 more aren't under construction right now?


I hope it turns out to be like so many things that seem obvious, then someone finally does it, and then many more follow.

Breakfast in OKC is a great example, as we now have hundreds of places but it wasn't that long ago we were asking the same sort of question.

The same can be said with the one-time lack of decent grocery stores, downtown hotels, etc.

For 10 years I talked about the potential of the area between campus corner and Main Street and now there are probably a hundred redevelopment projects.  Even Campus Corner itself was overlooked for quite a while and now it's absolutely packed with all types of businesses.

Sometimes it just takes someone to take a risk and then be very successful before others are willing to follow.  I hope this is one of those cases.

Another obvious thing:  more condos and/or patio homes near campus for people like me who would like to retire near a college.  For 13 years I lived right next to Cal Lutheran University which was smallish and where I had no sort of connection, and it was awesome.  I went to tons of their sporting events, and performances used their athletic facility, and generally loved walking through the campus several times a week.

I'd live in Norman now if it wasn't so far from the people and stuff I love most in OKC.  I still may do so at a later point.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

It is strange to me people don't want hotels around campus there. Pretty much every home there is a student rental.

----------


## Pete

I bet we'll start to see some hotels in downtown Norman.

There are a lot of great places and new urbanism there and you can easily walk to Campus Corner and university events.

----------


## Pete

Like the retail revenue at University North Park (OU owns the land), I'd love to see OU benefit from new hotels and housing that are needed near or on campus.

Not only would it add amenities to the area, but it would also give them another revue source and make the university that much stronger.

Joe Harroz seems like a very sharp and innovative thinker.  I have to believe this would be part of his longer-term strategy.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I bet we'll start to see some hotels in downtown Norman.
> 
> There are a lot of great places and new urbanism there and you can easily walk to Campus Corner and university events.


I think Edmond is going to experience the same thing.

----------


## Pete

> I think Edmond is going to experience the same thing.


Edmond has done a great job of redeveloping their downtown and the area between it and UCO.

If you think about it, it's very similar to the forces at work in downtown Norman and OU.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Edmond has done a great job of redeveloping their downtown and the area between it and UCO.
> 
> If you think about it, it's very similar to the forces at work in downtown Norman and OU.


Just imagine if we could connect these two areas with commuter rail with OKC in the middle. That would be absolutely amazing.

----------


## Pete

> Just imagine if we could connect these two areas with commuter rail with OKC in the middle. That would be absolutely amazing.


Yes, and both have the existing infrastructure.

The Norman train station is awesome and they could easily add another farther south near campus or just create a separate rail spur for that purpose.

It's going to happen, just will take some time.

----------


## David

> Edmond has done a great job of redeveloping their downtown and the area between it and UCO.
> 
> If you think about it, it's very similar to the forces at work in downtown Norman and OU.


Better pedestrian connectivity between the UCO campus and Edmond downtown would be nice, I've been walking that recently and crossing Boulevard is a bit hairy at times.

----------


## Pete

> Better pedestrian connectivity between the UCO campus and Edmond downtown would be nice, I've been walking that recently and crossing Boulevard is a bit hairy at times.


Yes, I love walking that area as well and that is by far the biggest barrier.

Downtown Edmond had made huge progress in a short period so I bet that issue will be eventually addressed.

----------


## KHutch66

> It is strange to me people don't want hotels around campus there. Pretty much every home there is a student rental.


My hope is for some student condo development to occur close to campus. I think this would maybe spur many of these student rental houses, that are in rough shape, to be renovated into nicer family dwellings and would maybe reduce some of the sprawl towards the east side.

----------


## GoGators

> Just imagine if we could connect these two areas with commuter rail with OKC in the middle. That would be absolutely amazing.


Edmond and Norman are both set up to be big winners regarding commuter rail. Norman is set up support a stop right now and Edmond is steadily moving in the right direction.

It would be hard to find a more primed location for a commuter rail stop than downtown Norman.

----------


## BG918

> My hope is for some student condo development to occur close to campus. I think this would maybe spur many of these student rental houses, that are in rough shape, to be renovated into nicer family dwellings and would maybe reduce some of the sprawl towards the east side.


The biggest opportunity for redevelopment is around the NOUN Hotel along University Blvd.  With McFarlin Church on the north end, Evans Hall on the south and line with oak trees it's one of the more scenic streets in Oklahoma IMO.  It is the perfect location for dense development especially new housing.  The other area is along Asp north of Campus Corner to continue the retail/restaurant corridor to downtown Norman.  You start to bridge the gap and all of a sudden this whole area turns into a contiguous urban center for Norman.

----------


## Pete

^

And all that has been happening and seems to be accelerating.

I recently walked extensively from downtown Norman and all through that area then through Campus.  It's almost all small-scale redevelopment which seems appropriate for the area.  But it's hard to comprehend how much has already happened unless you really take the time to walk the area.  I had driven through and generally knew what was happening, but until I hoofed it around for about 2 hours I had underestimated the momentum.

As with similar urban development, it's all about momentum and then hitting a tipping point and then the ball really starts rolling downhill.  It seems to me that that tipping point may have already occurred.


I had the same observation yesterday about Auto Alley.  So many extensive renovations that there are very few buildings that haven't been touched with those that remain mostly having firm plans, like the Nova project that is set to start very soon.

It was pretty amazing to think about where things were not that long ago.  Still lots of infill that needs to happen there but that is now simply a matter of time.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Better pedestrian connectivity between the UCO campus and Edmond downtown would be nice, I've been walking that recently and crossing Boulevard is a bit hairy at times.


They should add some raised pedestrian crosswalks across Boulevard. There’s almost zero pedestrian crossings except at major intersections which can half a mile out of the way. It’s horrible. The city also needs to widen Boulevard to add fully protected bike lanes between Ayer’s and Second.

----------


## Pete

This hotel looks like it has quietly opened.

They had certainly taken reservations for today's OU home opener and there are people coming and going and lots of cars in their parking lot.

They still haven't done any landscaping but I suppose the inside was ready enough.  Their res site still shows 9/22 as the opening date.

----------


## Pete

They were definitely open over the weekend, including the 2nd level bar.

Wouldn't be surprised if they don't take many or any reservations during the week until 9/22 while they finish up.

----------


## soonerguru

> Which begs the question why it took this long to get a hotel near campus and why 5 more aren't under construction right now?


'cuz Norman.

On another note, I think Pete is referring to all of the high-density housing development in the neighborhood to the north and east of Campus Corner all of the way to the tracks. It's pretty impressive. 

It's been a couple of years since my wife and I have enjoyed the gameday experience due to covid. So, while we had seen a few of these developments, we were fairly struck by how many of them there are now with more going up.

I'm sure long-time residents aren't super pumped about having these party complexes on their street, but they have to acknowledge that they live a couple of blocks from 1) a major entertainment district, and 2) a major public university. So, if you move there it kind of comes with the territory. 

Overall, we were impressed with the quality of the structures.

----------


## Pete

Some interior shots from GH2 Architects.

They were open on Friday and Saturday for the OU game but are still finishing up details for their official 9/22 opening.

----------


## BG918

Looks great, do you know if the restaurant will be open starting 9/22?

----------


## Pete

> Looks great, do you know if the restaurant will be open starting 9/22?


I believe everything will by that date.

The 2nd level bar has been open the last two weekends.

----------


## Jersey Boss

There is going to be an open house for the public on the 15th according to KOCO.

----------


## ereid

> There is going to be an open house for the public on the 15th according to KOCO.


4:30-6:30pm

----------


## mugofbeer

Holy Moly!  I just checked for fun. $1900 for 2 nights in November!  Yeesh!

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Holy Moly!  I just checked for fun. $1900 for 2 nights in November!  Yeesh!


game weekend?

----------


## soonerguru

> Holy Moly!  I just checked for fun. $1900 for 2 nights in November!  Yeesh!


I could get business class to Paris for that, lol. And, even if people are willing to pay that, is it a good idea to gouge your earliest customers' eyes out right off the bat? 

I know, free market. 

This speaks to the need for more lodging options in Central Norman.

----------


## LakeEffect

> Holy Moly!  I just checked for fun. $1900 for 2 nights in November!  Yeesh!


For the suite... not the standard rooms?

----------


## Jake

> Edmond has done a great job of redeveloping their downtown and the area between it and UCO.
> 
> If you think about it, it's very similar to the forces at work in downtown Norman and OU.


Having lived in Norman through my college years and walking through downtown Edmond somewhat regularly these days I usually think to myself, "Commuter rail connecting Edmond, OKC, and Norman would be so nice..." 

It'd be cool to get off a station in any of the three cities and be close to their downtowns. Sorry, off-topic.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> For the suite... not the standard rooms?


nope that is just a double queen room ..   suites are already sold out for all home game weekends ... (2 night min)

----------


## soonerguru

Maybe the developers could create a hotel group called Conjugation. The Noun would be first, followed by Verb, Preposition, Conjunctive, etc  :Smile:

----------


## Pete

From this morning.

----------


## Richard at Remax

Supply and Demand folks

----------

